# Nature's art



## Cayal (Jun 6, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 7, 2011)

*Spectacular photo Cayal*


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. Wonderful pics ...


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 4, 2011)

Great photo's indeed!


----------



## Cayal (Jul 6, 2011)

Starbeast said:


>


 
That's amazing. Where is it?


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 6, 2011)

Cayal said:


> That's amazing. Where is it?


 
Some where in the U.S., the photo had a vague description next to it.


----------



## Forgotten Realms (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TheTomG (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice! I love landscape photography.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 16, 2011)

Nature's geometry


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 17, 2011)

I loved it when I visited Staffa, which is of a similar geological bent. Just when you think your world is too fantastic and "Oh that's just ridiculous!" about some feature... nature shows you that "Hey, just about anything is possible. If you can have this with the small subset of rolls-of-the-dice that we have here in chemistry and physics on your little world, imagine what you can have when you roll the dice as often as there are planets in the universe!"


----------



## Anathem (Jul 3, 2012)

Have you guys ever seen *Andy Goldsworthy*'s sculptures / artwork? He creates art using an existing natural setting, a little hard to explain but do a Google search or watch *Rivers and Tides: Andy Goldsworthy Working with Time*, his stuff is amazing!


----------

